# My first top 10



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Here is top 10 rankings for next years draft

1. Derrick Favors
2. Cole Aldrich
3. John Wall
4. Donatas Motiejunas
5. Ed Davis
6. Willie Warren
7. Evan Turner
8. Devin Ebanks
9. AlFarouq Aminu
10. Solomon Alabi

Milan Macvan and Demarcus Cousins are my sleepers(sort of)


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

oops forgot Greg Monroe put him at 5 and move the next 5 down
take Alabi off the list, he hasnt shown enough(yet) anyway..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Evan Turner is going to be a top 4 pick. Just remember who mentioned him first.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There's a 0% chance that Aldrich gets drafted before John Wall. And Turner is going to be a top 5 pick. That kid can seriously ball. I'll be shocked if someone takes the Baltic Bindlestiff over him.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Im not super high on Wall, he is a good talent no question but he is no Derrick Rose and with Favors likely one and done and the potential Aldrich has shown I think those 2 will be chosen ahead of him...
Motiejunas should probably be a little lower now that I think about it of course this top 10 is gonna change drastically by next year...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Wall is bigger, stronger, and more athletic than Rose. He might not be Derrick Rose today, but he most certainly has the opportunity to be better.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ehmunro said:


> Wall is *bigger, stronger, and more athletic* than Rose. He might not be Derrick Rose today, but he most certainly has the opportunity to be better.


Eh, let's not stretch it. I think he is more skilled at the same stage than Rose was.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Also props to putting Favors #1. He doesn't have the measureables, or athletic ability that Howard did coming out of High School but skillwise Favors is much better than Howard was coming out of Atlanta Christian.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Eh, let's not stretch it. I think he is more skilled at the same stage than Rose was.


Well, he is. Though I disagree that he's more skilled. I think he has better handles, but I think that Rose is a better shooter (though neither is anything to write home about).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

John Henson is more talented than everyone in that top 10.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i'll take monroe, wall, and turner as my top 3.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> John Henson is more talented than everyone in that top 10.


agreed


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Where are the NBA teams?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

In the NBA where they belong.


----------



## Rikki G (Feb 15, 2009)

HB said:


> John Henson is more talented than everyone in that top 10.


Top 5 for sure.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> Wall is *bigger, stronger, and more athletic* than Rose. He might not be Derrick Rose today, but he most certainly has the opportunity to be better.


No, No, and NO.

He's taller, but also skinnier, and weighs less.

He's not stronger. He's not more athletic. He might be as good of an athlete, but I'm not convinced of that either. He clearly doesn't explode up in the air the way derrick does. He may be SLIGHTLY faster from end to end though....maybe.......

As for skill, he may be slicker with the ball, but I measure ball-handling in the Purest sense: A/TO ratio. We won't know how Wall does in this department until he gets here, but Rose did remarkably well over the course of the first 60 games or so of the season, in that department, for a 19 year old rookie, 1 year removed from high school.

As for shot, the jury is still out on that, but right now, I'd have to say Wall is behind Rose at the same age in shooting ability.

And FTR--I've never seen Wall play anyone of note outside of the All-Star games, and the AAU circuit. I saw Derrick play against, and MANHANDLE some of the Best PG's and G's in the country. He absolutely destroyed brandon jennings two years ago.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wall is in fact quicker and more athletic than Rose. Rose has better body control, but as far as natural athleticism, Wall edges him out a bit. Rose is probably stronger, but when Wall gets to put in work in one of the best training facilities in the country, I would think he would improve in that aspect.

Rose's shot at the same stage of their career is by no means better. We are talking about a Rose in his final year of school who was not known for his shooting, heck in his year at Memphis that was the biggest knock on him.

Wall will get a lot of chances to prove himself against decent competition this upcoming year.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i don't know where the whole "wall is more athletic' thing is coming from....


rose is clearly more explosive.....that's the best way to describe it......they might both have 40" verticals, but it just looks like rose exerts a lot less energy to get that high.....


rose just seems to have a bit more bounce in his step.....when you look at both of them dunking, rose gets near head level, and wall simply doesn't.....although, i think wall does have longer arms so max reach should equal out.....


rose just "*looks*" more athletic to me......



it's kind of like michael jordan and brent barry.....they are both 6'6" and they both did the free throw line dunk....but which one looked better doing it??? obviously jordan......that's the best way i could describe it......rose looks like jordan, wall looks like barry.....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Have you watched John Wall play?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

HB said:


> Have you watched John Wall play?


he is a phenom......i'm not debating that.....


my only point of contention is that he is not as athletic as rose.....


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If you are going to compare Rose-Wall and then throw in MJ, you'd be better off using guys like Vince, Kobe and not Barry. If there's an athleticism difference between Wall and Rose its not as huge as MJ and Barry.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Agreed with the Favors and Henson comments. I'm very high on Favors, has game in the post, is a big dude, and is tough on the boards. IF Henson can put on weight effectively he's gonna be special. His skill set is great for his size, he just needs the strength and weight to come along, which should happen naturally. 

And Evan Turner looked better and better to me, let's see if he can carry his squad to a successful post-season. He seems like the polished type player many pro-scouts are looking for. He can basically do everything, and do it well. HKF, i know you were sayin' it all last year, so if he proves you right, you deserve the credit.

I'm not sold on Cousins, i think the potential is there, but i fear he might settle for the J a bit too much (not Retardo Sidney bad tho), and for some reason i feel like he lapses on the court at times(not giving 100% effort). Of course this all based on a few high school, and all-star games.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> I'm not sold on Cousins, i think the potential is there, but i fear he might settle for the J a bit too much (not Retardo Sidney bad tho), and for some reason i feel like he lapses on the court at times(not giving 100% effort). Of course this all based on a few high school, and all-star games.



I'm not sold on Cousins either. He is perimeter oriented, and in the international all-star game he was getting pushed around by the international squad. He needs to bulk up and get some post moves to acheive his potential. I think Favors is undoubtedly better at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cousins is a man-child and I think Calipari is going to get a lot out of him, Orton and Patterson. They are going to be destroying teams on the backboards this year. Cousins has major offensive potential as a big man going to his right or left. It remains to be seen if he can stop being a big goofy bamma.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sold on Favors at all. seems to me to be a tweener. 

But Wall is more athletic than Rose and flashes it more often getting to the hoop he dunks more often than Rose does going to the rack seems more agressive in dunking the ball. The kid has hops off both legs **** is almost unheard of jumping from both legs equally as explosive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just noticed Xavier Henry isnt on the list. He's better than Turner and Warren, and arguably could be considered a better player than John Wall. The guy's game is just so polished. He could be in the running for the number 1 pick.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I dont know about Henry, seems like the next Kareem/Brandon/JaRon Rush


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: I cant respond to that.


----------

